# Skinny Jeans. Who Should Wear Em.



## waterlily777 (Dec 23, 2007)

hi ya'll..... you....see...how come...i see everyone is soooo beautiful wearing skinny jeans....but when i wear it it makes me look shorter...and more tiny.

im a petite size.(asian)

height: 154

Weight: 40KG

Plus that i cant wear.....high heels. because of my back problem. wedges i can though. maybe i should take a picture...and post it here.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 23, 2007)

well I actually think that petite frames look better in skinny jeans than larger people... I'll be honest, they make me look fat, but I do like them! and they're surprisingly comfortable!

I'd like to see a photo, actually! you should post one


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 23, 2007)

I think they can work for anyone. I wear them all the time. It's all about the fit and the wash that works better for you. I would suggest you go shopping and just try a bunch of them on from different brands.


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 24, 2007)

i have problems wearing heels. and wait.....im petite. but when i wear skinny...it makes me look like a rotten plum. it emphasize more on my thighs. its like...its makes me un proportionate.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 24, 2007)

rotten plum. lol.


----------



## bellagia (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate skinny jeans. lol skinny jeans are definitely not for everyone or anyone for that matter...if you have any sort of curves they tend to emphasize those curves even more. If you are super skinny, sure they look good on you, but then you look like you have two twig legs. My opinion is spend your money on pair of jeans that are straight leg/slighty boot cut..they will never go out of style and you can wear them with anything.


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 24, 2007)

I do not like skinny jeans, but each has their own opinion.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 24, 2007)

Wear shoes with a pointier toe. Flats can still be good. It makes your legs look longer. Also I've found that if the length goes just beyond your ankle they won't make you look shorter. Extra fabric at the bottom will just make you look shorter. Or you can try a different pair of skinnies that are less narrow at the bottom.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 24, 2007)

I think skinny jeans can work for everyone. You just need to find a pair that is the right color, cut, and size for you!



Good luck!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 24, 2007)

i love skinny jeans on me, they make my legs look skinier and make me look like i actually have hips.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate skinny jeans, I think they were made for skinny legs, lol

I'll stick to straight cut jeans


----------



## MindySue (Dec 24, 2007)

Short girls shouldnt wear flats with skinny jeans IMO so if you wore heels (or wedge in your case) I think you would look tall enough. Pics please.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 24, 2007)

I think flats are fine with skinnies.

But why is it so bad to be short or fat? Besides the fact that big girls Can have medical problems and short girls cant get on all the rides because their shorter than that little bar the guy holds up lol.

Wedges can work with skinnies also though, so those would be fine, there are some really nice wedges that you could pass for heels.

You'll be fine babe.


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 25, 2007)

you know....what. all of you in MUT talk....are really supportive,caring....and helpful. thanx alot.....really.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 25, 2007)

hey waterliliy!Have u checked out MNG's? I just grabbed 2 pairs of skinny jeans last week at a very reasonable price (each is rm 95/USD28).I've never owned skinny jeans, but yes its kinda in now here, so just stock up.And probably i can wear this during the winter with boots?I dunno lolz!

IMO, I think that skinny jeans is best with heels,pointed heels or peep toed heels and boots.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with Bellegia. Although I really don't care what one wears if they love it. Visually, skinny jeans are meant for folks who have thin legs. You don't necessarily have to be skinny yourself in order to look well in them because some are heavier on top with lean legs.

My friend is thin and has somewhat curves, I don't think her skinny jeans are flattering at all. Her thighs are thicker then her calf area which makes her look heavier when she isn't at all. Boot cut is perhaps a more universly flattering cut on all shapes...

As for height, that's actually no problem and I never seen a short girl look stumpy in them at all. They look really cute in them. Flats look best with a casual look besides heels. Or just pulling a boot over the pants.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think skinny jeans can work for everyone. You just need to find a pair that is the right color, cut, and size for you!



Good luck!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Bellegia. Although I really don't care what one wears if they love it. Visually, skinny jeans are meant for folks who have thin legs. You don't necessarily have to be skinny yourself in order to look well in them because some are heavier on top with lean legs.
My friend is thin and has somewhat curves, I don't think her skinny jeans are flattering at all. Her thighs are thicker then her calf area which makes her look heavier when she isn't at all. Boot cut is perhaps a more universly flattering cut on all shapes...

As for height, that's actually no problem and I never seen a short girl look stumpy in them at all. They look really cute in them. Flats look best with a casual look besides heels. Or just pulling a boot over the pants.

ITA.
Im only 4ft 11 &amp; 98lbs and always wearing heels (at least 3.5/4 inches) so havent worn flats with mine, personally i dont mind skinny jeans on me but i dont think they look the best out of all the style of jeans i wear, esp the darker colour ones as they tend to make my legs a bit twiggy looking haha IMO


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Dec 26, 2007)

i like to wear skinny jeans with ballet flats. i'm only 5'1 but they don't make me look shorter though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## waterlily777 (Dec 26, 2007)

hmm..maybe i should try that. with ballet flats.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 26, 2007)

This look is completely cute, IMO:







Ignore the girl in the red hat.

But since she's short - gotta fold them up or get them tailored.


----------



## la_chinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love skinny jeans on me, they make my legs look skinier and make me look like i actually have hips. LOL I need to get some then!!! My hips are non-existent! I think because the skinny jeans are tighter at the bottom it can make my hips look wider than they are. But I don't want my legs to look any skinnier (haha) so I'll probably get skinny jeans in a lighter color, like those light gray ones that I saw some at HM last week that I'm just lusting for!

Yeah I agree skinny jeans can work for everyone, it just depends what you wear with it and what cut and color you choose. For a petite body like me (I'm only 4'11"), wearing them with heels or wedges is really cute IMHO. Also, to avoid making legs look too skinny, you might want to try skinny jeans in lighter colors.

I think jeans that are wider at the bottom can make petite girls look shorter. Straight-cut jeans are cute for petite girls too. Which reminds me...as soon as I recover from my Christmas shopping credit card overload...I'm giving my closet a makeover and getting me more skinny and straight-cut jeans!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This look is completely cute, IMO:
http://iloveshopping.files.wordpress...ion-929-21.jpg

Ignore the girl in the red hat.

But since she's short - gotta fold them up or get them tailored.

i agree, very cute outfit!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 28, 2007)

ROFL @ "Rotten Plum"

I think anybody can rock out a pair. It just needs to fit THAT body properly, and it's not about just the damn jeans. It's how the TOTAL outfit is put together!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 28, 2007)

I cant wear them, personally. They make my thighs look huge. If you have somewhat thin legs, they look good. They also look good on heavier girls who have a more "up and down even look". If you have curves, they dont look so hot. THEN AGAIN, it could just be a matter of finding a good brand/cut. Nevermind the blabbering....lol


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

i watched tv and i think they mentioned that those with very fat butts are not advise to wear skinny jeans


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2007)

I dunno, I think that you should only wear the types of jeans that suit you and don't try to keep up with the current trend ..but if the current trend suits you then go right ahead and work it : )


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 24, 2008)

This thread is a little old, but do you all think it's still in because I've been wanting a pair for so long but I always try them at the stores and it looks horrible, then I finally bought a pair two days ago because those ones looked better for some reason and I just really wanted a pair. And my main quesiton is which way worn do they look better: bunched at the bottom (first pic), or completely fitted lengthwise(second and third pic) (or is there no preference between the two)? I'm short and the pair I bought is about 6 inches longer than my legs (ya i know that's embarassing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I was gonna get them hemmed, but i was just trying them out with shoes so I just bunched it up and it's not too bad, it looks almost like venessa hudgen's pic at the top of this page





(I've never posted images so we'll see if I get this)


----------



## mahreez (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *avenged* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread is a little old, but do you all think it's still in because I've been wanting a pair for so long but I always try them at the stores and it looks horrible, then I finally bought a pair two days ago because those ones looked better for some reason and I just really wanted a pair. And my main quesiton is which way worn do they look better: bunched at the bottom (first pic), for completely fitted lengthwise(second and third pic) (or is there no preference between the two)? I'm short and the pair I bought is about 6 inches longer than my legs (ya i know that's embarassing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and I was gonna get them hemmed, but i was just trying them out with shoes so I just bunched it up and it's not too bad, it looks almost like venessa hudgen's pic at the top of this page



(I've never posted images so we'll see if I get this)

http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/...4_347x683f.jpg

http://www.lasplash.com/uploads/1/skinny_jeans_1.jpg

if you plan to wear them with shoes with different heels then i guess you should have longer lengths.
i do like skinny jeans though, coz it looks nice although the shoes you could pair it with could be pretty tricky.

if you want to look taller, try the ones with vertical stripes to make your legs slimmer and longer and also you could try skinny pants in other fabrics than jeans...they might work better for you. thanks.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 24, 2008)

No one lol


----------



## markjoy (Feb 26, 2008)

I am awfully hippy, and don't feel comfy n skinny jeans.


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

it depends on the style of the skinny jean... there's a type for every body type


----------



## Stephie Baby (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm completely the opposite when it comes to skinny jeans. Most girls don't like them because skinny jeans make their thighs look big. With me, I feel like a stick. Seriously, when I wear these I feel anorexic. I'm 5'9... 110lbs. I always wear them with heels. Would it help make me look curvier if I wore flats?


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiya





Jeans with less stretch will lessen that 'too-skinny', bendy look and give more substance and form.


----------

